# NGD yamaha 1977 - what a find.



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My new 1977 Yamaha FG365s

I saw it in a pawn type shop and noticed it was a bit worn and had a solid top. Upon closer inspection I noticed the SN was proof of 1977. 

Well the neck is straight and the action is a bit high as I like it. The bridge can still come down quite a bit. It's supposed to be a D-35 copy. The body feels smaller than a Martin D size. The tone is clear and not too bright. I got it for $190CND. $150 usd. Came with a soft case. 

Here's a recording done with the zoom thunderbolt mic and garageband for iPhone. 
https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/yamaha-1977

Here are the pics.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool find--enjoy!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Yamaha acoustics and that is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You stole that guitar. Congratulations!!!! (its a great feeling to legally steal something from a pawnshop, beating them at their own game.....)

I would suggest you would need to spend $1200-1500 on new guitar that would compare to that. I don't know why 70's Japanese acoustics like this aren't bringing the kind of money and accolades electrics are. I think they eventually will, so deals are out there. You found a great one.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If like to compare it to another D to see the size difference. It really feels like a smaller guitar. It's really flies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice grab! Judging by the oval label inside, I'm guessing it's MIK? I used to 
have a FG180 (red label). It was hard letting it go, but, things had to go.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This series was made in Taiwan. I'm still researching it. I believe it's all solid wood construction. Stay tuned.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful guitar, love the tone, congratulations!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just listened to the guitar in your link. Nice deep tone on the melody with some touches of higher end tones with some of the chording work.

Nice pick up on your part. Great sounding guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gracias. It's a superb guitar. I'll be writing lots of songs on that one. 

Thanks for the kind words. The zoom iPhone mic is pretty sweet. Imagine 2001 telling people that you'd have a 32 track recording suite. Amazing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a '71 Yamaha FG180 from Korea that I bought for $170.00.

It isn't pretty, but it sounds good to me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

s= Solid top in the Yamaha world. I do think that they repeated serial # every ten years



sambonee said:


> This series was made in Taiwan. I'm still researching it. I believe it's all solid wood construction. Stay tuned.


----------

